# In-App Tipping is here .... for three cities



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

"Available to drivers in Minneapolis, Seattle and Houston on June 20, 2017. We'll be adding more cities over the next few weeks and making tipping available in all U.S. drivers by the end of July 2017"

I am thrilled about the option. I also predict the Star ratings to go down.

Announced as part of the new "180 Days of change" campaign.
https://www.uber.com/info/180-days/

Apparently they were a fan of "Designated Survivor".


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

You cannot say that Tips are not included. I mean technically you are right. But with both Lyft and Uber to have tip options, there will be no need to shove it down customers throats anymore. If they tip, they tip. If not, then that is on them. But we can no longer say that the option won't be there. FREE WILL.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Got my first tip today. Why would star ratings go down? Wtf lol


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

Your a dope. You say you can't say they are not included them but technically your right. Shove it down their throats ...what is your major malfunction. Did Travis pay you a penny to try and bash the change of tipping culture. Stay gone twit


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Got my first tip today. Why would star ratings go down? Wtf lol


That's great. A cash tip or via the app?
Viewing the GIF I would think Riders will be more stringent on the Star rating and then follow with a tip amount.
Hey, hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

ToughTommy said:


> Your a dope. You say you can't say they are not included them but technically your right. Shove it down their throats ...what is your major malfunction. Did Travis pay you a penny to try and bash the change of tipping culture. Stay gone twit


What's with your attitude? Tips are here now. We all win.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

StephenT said:


> That's great. A cash tip or via the app?
> Viewing the GIF I would think Riders will be more stringent on the Star rating and then follow with a tip amount.
> Hey, hopefully I'm wrong.


I'll take a 4 star and a $5 tip.



Shangsta said:


> Got my first tip today. Why would star ratings go down? Wtf lol


Very cool, I was hoping you'd hop on and tell us about it since I knew you were in Seattle.

Let us know how it goes for the rest of the week, it'll be interesting to know how often it gets used.


----------

